# asus m4a785-m and ram issue



## realism51 (Oct 5, 2009)

So the specks on my mother board i bought says 
4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR2 1200(O.C.)/1066*/800/667 ECC,Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture
*We recommend that you install the DDR2 1200 memory modules on the yellow slots for better performance.
*Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1200(O.C.)/1066 is supported by AM3/AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only.
*Refer to www.asus.com for the memory QVL (Qualified Vendors List) 

and i have Corsair 2x2GB PC2-8500 DDR2-1066

does this mean that i can use at max one stick of 2gb in my machine since it is 1066


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

By channel it refers to the colour of the slots so it means you can put 1 dimm in each of the yellow slots

you can use one dimm if you wish but utlilize dual channel mode you are better off with two sticks.

so for 4GB you would be better off with 2 x 2GB in the yellow slots.


----------



## realism51 (Oct 5, 2009)

what i meant was can i use two sticks of 1066 in a board that they "Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1200(O.C.)/1066 is supported by AM3/AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only."


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes I told you by per channel it means one stick per slot i.e you can put one stick (dimm is the correct term) in a yellow slot and the other must also be in a yellow slot.

Some slots can take two dimms (this what it means)


----------

